# Height gauge on sale



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Rockler's mini height gauge, a great tool for setting router bits and sawblades to a precise height, is a good deal at this price. JMO
I just bought one and am happy with it, and I'm gonna get another one.  bill
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=30732&utm_source=NL&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V2027


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Makes me wish I had a Rockler near me.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

*free rockler shipping code*



Kenbo said:


> Makes me wish I had a Rockler near me.


I dont know if it will work for you but I do have a code for two months free shipping. from Rockler. It came as a letter to me but it does have my customer number on it as well.. 

Here is the free shipping code: 2U961

And if it doesnt work, Ill bet if you call them and complain about treating their customers differently because you never got a letter, They would give you free shipping. 
Hope this helps.
I just ordered one


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks slick, but the problem isn't the shipping. The problem is that by the time I ordered it, and the Canadian customs adgency slapped their fees on it plus the government slapped the HST on it, it would end up costing more than what the original price was. I do appreciate you trying to help out though. Thank you.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Thanks slick, but the problem isn't the shipping. The problem is that by the time I ordered it, and the Canadian customs adgency slapped their fees on it plus the government slapped the HST on it, it would end up costing more than what the original price was. I do appreciate you trying to help out though. Thank you.



Oh yeah. I forgot you were Canadian! :laughing:
J/K 
That does suck. 

Are the fees that bad?
Is it worth it to have one of the forum members pick one up and send it to you?

You seem decent enough, over-looking the canada part. lol


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> Makes me wish I had a Rockler near me.


I just got a letter from Rockler saying I could have free shipping for 2 months.

Check your mailbox.

George


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Well the Canadians have Lee Valley to fill the Rockler sized holes in their lives. Where are you from Ken? I am Canadian but am displaced to USA for a while.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks pretty much like the one I've made myself (not digital, though :laughing I got the idea somewhere, maybe Shop Notes.....?


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I prefer a mechanical height gauge. No $^&* battery, and I know it reads right.
Keep it simple


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

$20.00 is cheap! Good find, Bill.:thumbsup:


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Pirate said:


> I prefer a mechanical height gauge. No $^&* battery, and I know it reads right.
> Keep it simple


 
I sort of agree, not because of the battery though. Sometimes digital resolution gets in the way. ie. I have a digital caliper from HF that is dead accurate against my brass setup bars and my feeler guage set but has a resolution of 1/128th... Waaaay to much resolution, spend more time trying to figure out what it is in usable numbers... seldom use it. Got a General digital caliper reads in 1/64 and use it all the time:laughing:
Same with my wixey protractor and igaging digicube. Have to stop and decide if .01 degree is important.:huh:


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

This is similar to the gauge I use, for metal and wood.:

http://www.penntoolco.com/catalog/products/products.cfm?categoryID=7367


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

H. A. S. said:


> This is similar to the gauge I use, for metal and wood.:
> 
> http://www.penntoolco.com/catalog/products/products.cfm?categoryID=7367


Price is similar too.......:huh:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm with Longknife, I made my own.










I'm not a fan of converting 2.0789 into usable measurements when I want to cut something.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

*Now at Lee Valley*

For any hold-outs Lee Valley just put these on super-sale at $12.50.
http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=68816&cat=1,44047&ap=1


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Picked mine up yesterday

:thumbsup:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Bill,
Does the gauge span the throat plate opening?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nope*

But the rare earth magnets are so powerful they compress the throat plate totally flat to the saw......  :no: bill


----------



## 2lim (Aug 30, 2009)

Got mine today from Lee Valley.

Gotta go find a project requiring some sort of precise depth measurement now lol.

I can think of a million ways to use it, and just like the tiltbox, I have a feeling it will be getting used for everything now that I have it.

Simon


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Oct 23, 2011)

I got mine about a week ago. I used it on my shaper and TS so far. I like it for the TS but it sucked using it on the shaper. I'm going to get this one for the shaper height. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18090


----------

